# Snowbirds Flypast Re-instated



## IN HOC SIGNO (3 Sep 2006)

A Bravo Zulu to the kids for getting the pressure on to re-instate this wonderful tribute to a fallen comrade. 

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060902/snowbirds_cancelled_060902/20060902?hub=TopStories

My thought on the complainers are probably unprintable. we have a guy who lives near Shearwater who complains about Sea King night training.
If you don't like the sounds of Freedom.....MOVE!! :crybaby:


----------



## rmacqueen (3 Sep 2006)

I remember getting complaints about the Sea Kings from people who lived near the Victoria airport and there was always someone complaining about the Nanoose range.


----------



## Sheerin (3 Sep 2006)

Some people are always going to complain about *something*.


----------



## flyboy140 (7 Sep 2006)

I was based in Shearwater in the late 70's and at night you would hear the sounds of Sea Kings and Trackers doing their thing. At that time, Portland Estates and the housing developments along the west side of Caldwell Rd did not exist. If people do not want to hear the sound of aircraft, quit building homes next to a runway. If you decide to buy there, expect noise and quit complaining


----------



## karl28 (7 Sep 2006)

It good to see the snow birds demonstration  back up and running . Its sad that people complain about such things just ridiculous . I have lived 10min away from the air Base in Trenton almost my whole life never had an issue with it . In fact the noise actually helps me to sleep yeah I know I am freak LOL but seriously when the base is quite at night I have a harder time sleeping to the silence LOL 
          As for the Sea Kings being loud that person should give there head a shake obviously they have never heard a Boeing 707 taking off or heard the MiG 29 and F-18 escort flying during a previous air show now that was  loud but in a cool way  ;D  

     Cheers


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (7 Sep 2006)

karl28 said:
			
		

> It good to see the snow birds demonstration  back up and running . Its sad that people complain about such things just ridiculous . I have lived 10min away from the air Base in Trenton almost my whole life never had an issue with it . In fact the noise actually helps me to sleep yeah I know I am freak LOL but seriously when the base is quite at night I have a harder time sleeping to the silence LOL
> As for the Sea Kings being loud that person should give there head a shake obviously they have never heard a Boeing 707 taking off or heard the MiG 29 and F-18 escort flying during a previous air show now that was  loud but in a cool way  ;D
> 
> Cheers



I sleep better knowing our boys and girls are up there training too! And I mean that both literally and figuratively. I was posted in Goose when the Brits, Dutch and Germans flew up there (93-96) and sometimes a whole squadron took off. The noise was deafening for about 15 minutes....they had to pause teaching at the school...no one minded...it was our bread and butter and we all were committed.
I've no time for this kind of whining. :crybaby:


----------



## karl28 (8 Sep 2006)

> I sleep better knowing our boys and girls are up there training too!



 IN HOC SIGNO  Nice to know that I am not the only one that feels that way Sir


----------

